# Farm bill



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/07/u...pand-crop-insurance-poses-risks.html?_r=1&hpw

Discuss.

Ps. Doesn't it seem like there is a new "five year" Farm Bill every year?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Sounds like bad economic policy, that can't boad well for birds either.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> Sounds like bad economic policy, that can't boad well for birds either.


What does "boad" mean? :?

I strongly oppose the Farm Bill, and every one since the first one ever passed!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

We get it, you hate the government! Geeze!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

LMAO! That was pretty funny.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just returned from the wonderful and relaxing South Dakota countryside. Where I was looks all the same no new fields plowed or noted. Did see a billboard taking I29 from Sioux Falls to Watertown that said each South Dakota farmer feeds 150 people. 

Interesting article for sure Trooper thanks for sharing...


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

A huge chunk of the Ag subsidies, as I mentioned are bad news for wildlife, and bad economic policy, and need serious amending. There are, of course, things attached to the bill that are good for wildlife. The article below lists some of them. This is specifically Amendment 2232 to the farm bill.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/con ... s-concerns


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> We get it, you hate the government! Geeze!


Once again, you are WRONG! I do NOT hate the government, I just hate when the government tramples on Life, Liberty, and Property!! The government has no business to subsidize farmers, any more than it does bankers, lawyers, doctors, car makers, or ANY/ALL private sector labor. In order for the government to subsidize farmers, it must first TAKE from others. Theft is theft, whether it is done by individuals or by the government on behalf of individuals. Subsidies hurt wildlife, and they hurt the small farmers, they hurt the consumers as well. The primary benefactors are big corporations. I oppose government theft, but I do NOT oppose government......when it stays within the very LIMITED roles it was given. Radical concept, eh Zimmy?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh my god what a drama queen! CAPITOL LETTERS!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Way to avoid the issues. You made a false assertion.....a lie.....I merely pointed out how/why you were wrong once again. Now, do you want to discuss the merits....or lack of merits, of the current farm bill, or even whether any farm bill is 'needed'? Or, are you going to merely play your silly game?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Farm Bill is huge piece of legislation and I will be the first to admit I understand only a small part of it.

A little socialism, uh..I mean subsidies, to help the farmers feed America is OK I guess. But subsidizing 300k combines so these guys can grow corn to make ethanol gasoline is BS.

Increased use of crops to make gasoline has driven prices through the roof. These guys are plowing up everything. The Payment in Kind (PIK, where the feds paid the farmer money not to plow up ground to minimize erosion and offer more habitat to wild animals) part of the farm bill is not relevant anymore.

I grew up on a farm. We made a decent living. The Feds give us about 18 cents on a dollar to make sure everyone had bacon and cornmeal. Now its 35 cents on a dollar so all you folks can have ethanol gasoline.










Uh...do combines cost 300k? That was a WAG. I'll ask my son, he works for John Deere.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Way to avoid the issues. You made a false assertion.....a lie.....I merely pointed out how/why you were wrong once again. Now, do you want to discuss the merits....or lack of merits, of the current farm bill, or even whether any farm bill is 'needed'? Or, are you going to merely play your silly game?


So then you're saying you LOVE the governement. These things only come in black and white you know... :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Way to avoid the issues. You made a false assertion.....a lie.....I merely pointed out how/why you were wrong once again. Now, do you want to discuss the merits....or lack of merits, of the current farm bill, or even whether any farm bill is 'needed'? Or, are you going to merely play your silly game?
> ...


Yes, I love the government when it stays within the LIMITED realm it is supposed to!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> A little socialism, uh..I mean subsidies, to help the farmers feed America is OK I guess. But subsidizing 300k combines so these guys can grow corn to make ethanol gasoline is BS.


A 'little' socialism is who they get their foot in the door! These subsidies do not help farmers feed America, they help a select few get an easy paycheck, while the rest are left with a bigger hole to climb out of.



wyogoob said:


> Increased use of crops to make gasoline has driven prices through the roof. These guys are plowing up everything. The Payment in Kind (PIK, where the feds paid the farmer money not to plow up ground to minimize erosion and offer more habitat to wild animals) part of the farm bill is not relevant anymore.


 IMHO, it was never relevant......



wyogoob said:


> Uh...do combines cost 300k? That was a WAG. I'll ask my son, he works for John Deere.


Not sure, but a new planter I am looking at goes goes for $150k, so I would think a combine would be close to double that. Farm equipment is not cheap, but there are better ways to obtain it than to invite the government in, where they put restrictions/requirements on you. I have turned down more than $500K in grants and subsidies in the last year, I may have a small checking account, but the land and what I grow on it is MINE!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> A little socialism, uh..I mean subsidies, to help the farmers feed America is OK I guess. But subsidizing 300k combines so these guys can grow corn to make ethanol gasoline is BS.
> 
> Increased use of crops to make gasoline has driven prices through the roof. These guys are plowing up everything. The Payment in Kind (PIK, where the feds paid the farmer money not to plow up ground to minimize erosion and offer more habitat to wild animals) part of the farm bill is not relevant anymore.
> 
> ...


Yes they can run that high depending on what you options u get!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate to see the CRP and PIK or Set Aside go away. I think it was a great thing for upland game especially game birds like quail and pheasants.

In the 70s grain and farm land prices skrocketed. So we plowed up everything. Then the bottom fell out, both land prices and grain prices went south. Many farmers had borrowed money to buy bigger equipment to farm more ground. Bad thing was they used their acreage as collateral. About '78 fuel prices doubled and that was it, many small farmers were run out of business. So the Feds come up with some cool ways to help them out. The farm bill was one. The city-slickers back home called it a bailout.

Blah, blah, blah...Today plowing up all the available ground is a bad thing for wildlife. In the 70s we cultivated our row crops to keep the weeds down...in theory. Today we put huge amounts of chemicals, herbicides and pesticides, on row crops. Very effective, but very bad for game birds.


I gotta go, Justin Beiber is on Dave Letterman.


----------

